# Jack Russel's Really Do Climb Trees



## rusty (Apr 28, 2013)

Our JR Cooper went after a squirrel yesterday, he is 11 years old and this is the first tree climb.

We got Cooper when he was 4 weeks old, thought this a bit young but soon found out it was not. At 5 weeks we banished him from the house to the porch, a stray cat we had taken in would lay at the bottom of the stairs and the pup would pounce from the top stair onto the cat. At times it sounded like they were tearing the house apart.

Six weeks old Cooper found and cornered his first skunk to look at him bleary eyed you would have thought he was drunk or stoned. A week later he had treed a bear, then we started to keep him leashed or chained. He is the only dog on a chain able to kill rabbits and least weasels. I'm not sure how he coached them into reach.

He was so tiny I called him my pocket puppy, one day at the mall shortly after we had him, a young girl asked me what breed he was, told her Jack Russel and she crossed herself. My pocket puppy, the devil in disguise.

Most JR's do not make it in life beyond a couple of years ours is 11 going 12, the dog has been a real hoot. 

They are most intelligent having an IQ higher than most people i meet.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1EjjQ2NzSM[/youtube]


----------



## Geo (Apr 29, 2013)

he's just getting a birds eye view looking for his next victim. :lol:


----------



## squarecoinman (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice video of Toby the climbing dog , i had no idea they could climb trees 

scm


----------



## Palladium (Apr 29, 2013)

Now that's pretty cool!


----------



## rusty (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm partially deaf to get my attention Cooper will come over and lay his chin on my lap to let me know he wants out. 

A very different routine for Pats attention, he shakes is head rapidly back and forth so that his ears make a loud flapping sound.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 29, 2013)

That is one energetic 77 year old dog! :lol:


----------



## skippy (May 3, 2013)

Jack Russels are very funny dogs, with a lot of personality - they can need more attention walking and space and whatnot. A friend of my uncle's had a Jack that killed opposums and once tore apart a raccoon so badly they had he had to finish it off.


----------

